# looking for some spade and sheepy spots.



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, looking for some info on some spots to find spades and sheephead. Any help would be great.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

structure.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spades*



CUTTER said:


> Hey, looking for some info on some spots to find spades and sheephead. Any help would be great.


Went spear fishing a couple weeks ago @ the CLT, this is what it looks like down there....it's sick

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee209/riverrat3571/?action=view&current=P6130259.flv


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't targeted these species in a yak, but I would imagine that the concrete ships off Kiptopeake would be a good spot. It is just a few hundred yards off shore (don't have to go 3 miles like the first island off CBBT) and plenty of structure. From the navigation charts, it seems to be fairly deep there as well.

I may try this next time I go to the eastern shore.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

kayak kevin said:


> structure.


Bingo! any substantial structure can hold spades. the light tower holds alot of spades but it is also very crowded and is somewhat out of the question in a kayak (13 miles each way out of rudee). local bridges will often hold large spades around the pilings.

sheepshead behave alot like spades. i would think the cbbt would be an excelent spot for both out of a kayak.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

buxtondaydreamin said:


> sheepshead behave alot like spades. i would think the cbbt would be an excelent spot for both out of a kayak.


from what I understand its been done already... pretty sure jimmyjimmy and kevin did it?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> from what I understand its been done already... pretty sure jimmyjimmy and kevin did it?


Not sure about Kevin, but I know Jimmy did it one way and got a ride in from a sympathetic motor vessel. 

Skunk


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

We need to find a mothership... we get somethin' big enough and shell out some money i'm sure we could drag 4-5 of us out there for a day... that'd be a blast.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i have only caught two spades, small ones. we get'em at the first but they are small and hard to get to bite. the biger ones seem to be out of paddle range.


----------



## bowfin (May 22, 2008)

I have caught sheepsheads off of the Oregon Inlet bridge...and a stray spade or two. Any possibility of kayaking there or is it too dangerous.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

MONSTER YAKKING TRIP TO CLT! LETS GET IT DONE! But we'll probably need someone who has gps.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

stuck on shore what are u trying to die....lol...besides definantly no sense in paddling that far for those fish


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

right now at the ends of the islands... up on the rocks... float rig and clam. eatin' size spades.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i hear theres some bigguns around the 4th island


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

The 4th island would be a very looooong paddle or peddle even from the eastern shore. I've gone out to Latimer Shoals which is aboug 1.5 miles off the eastern shore, but the 4th Island would be at least 7 miles off from the eastern shore. I wouldn't advise it. The concrete ship (300 yards) or the 1st Island (3 miles off) would be a better bet.


----------

